# Solved: FrontPage publishing error -- need help



## Sue C (Jun 22, 1999)

I am using a Dell computer windows XP SP2. I have a website set up for my husband with FrontPage 2000. I've had the website set up since 2000. I updated it as recently as a few days ago.

This afternoon I made some changes and when I tried to publish it, I got the following error message:

"The server sent a response which FrontPage could not parse. If you are trying to connect to a FrontPage server, check with the server's administrator to make sure the FrontPage server extensions are installed properly."

I went into my hosting package control panel and reinstalled the FrontPage extensions, waited a half hour and tried to republish but got the same message. In the meantime, I had looked at my website, and it is now missing the buttons and you can only view the main page.

I called my hosting server, Network Solutions, and was told they did not know what "parse" meant. They told me to try reinstalling the extensions again, wait 15 minutes and publish again. I did this (waited 1/2 hour) but I still got the error message and the page did not publish. The person told me they would email me instructions about using an FTP file to publish the website. I have no idea what that entails.

I'm wondering if anyone knows what my error message actually means and how to fix it so that I can publish the changes. I am also wondering why part of the website has disappeared when I was not even able to publish my changes.

If I can fix this without using this FTP, whatever that is, I would rather do it. I am only familiar with FrontPage 2000.

I am panicking over this whole thing, as I just got done mailing out flyers to people asking them to view my husband's website (my husband sells a custom service).

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I am surprised they dont know what parse means....
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q304407
another thing is this;
'One message mentioned that this error can occur when the HTTP Keep-Alives option *is not turned on* in the IIS management console.'

This is maybe what your hosting server needs to look at, do you know if they have server2000 and IIS or is it a Linux hosting package?


----------



## Sue C (Jun 22, 1999)

I called Network Solutions, the hosting server, again before I saw your reply. This person told me not to use FTP like the first person did because he said the buttons on the website would not work then. Hard to believe the two people work at the same company. Anyway, the second person wrote up something to refer my case to the engineering dept and said I'd hear back within 3 days. I was hoping for something quicker. 

I do not know what server they have. My hosting package is "standard Unix."

A friend mentioned to me that I should get a new website design program. Do you know of a better one than FrontPage? (sorry to ask an unrelated question but I thought you might know)

Thanks.


----------



## Sue C (Jun 22, 1999)

I got an email from Network Solutions saying the problem was fixed and I should republish the website. I tried and I still got the same error message. I just called them again and this time the person said he felt it was on my end but he would write up a ticket to Engineering again. (sigh) They don't understand that I have not been able to publish my changes yet the website as it shows on the internet has changed in that it only shows the main page and the buttons are gone. I told them how could that be on my end when the publish did not go through?

I am very frustrated.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Sue,
In answer to your question about a better website design program, many people prefer Dreamweaver. It does not require extensions the way FrontPage does and it's pretty easy to learn if you have experience with web design and publishing software.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

SueC said:


> I am very frustrated.


Welcome to the wonderful world of Frontpage....

I would strongly suggest using a FTP program if you want to continue using Frontpage, or as suggested buy Dreamweaver (its expensive but it is a very good program) there are tons of free html editors as well you could try, some good, some not so good.
It would be up to you to try each one and see how you like it but the problem isnt frontpgae so mucha s it is the extensions so you dont really need a new WYSIWYG editor, only a means to connect to upload your pages.

Free FTP programs are easier than you think to use.
Heres a sample of how I do it. I build using a text editor, ftp the files to my server. Change a file, re-upload the changed one to the server (I select it from the file explorer that the ftp program has, which is what Frontpage does for you)

NOTE: frontpage extensions are really used for built in frontpage navigational componants, publishing, and forms, if your not using these there is no reason to need frontpage extensions.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

This article mentions it might possibly be a problem with a firewall. What firewall do you use? Has it updated recently? Perhaps something changed that is now blocking you?

Maybe try turning off your firewall and seeing if that will allow you to publish?


----------



## Sue C (Jun 22, 1999)

Laura,

Thank you, thank you, thank you!! I turned off the firewall (McAfee) and published the website. It worked and now appears correctly on the internet. McAfee does automatic updates so something must have changed that did not let the webpage upload.

Isn't that dangerous, though, to have the firewall turned off while publishing the website?

Thanks again,
Sue
www.kurtcarloni.com


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

LMAO, did you even read my link to the MS article, it clearly stated the firewall problem, you could have fixed it straight away.

Give credit where credit is due.....


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

> Isn't that dangerous, though, to have the firewall turned off while publishing the website?


You don't want to LEAVE the firewall off.........I suggested trying that to find out if that was indeed the problem. (I absolutely cannot believe that your hosting co. did not suggest this.  .) Now that you know it is the firewall, you need to instruct the firewall to allow Frontpage to publish.



> LMAO, did you even read my link to the MS article, it clearly stated the firewall problem, you could have fixed it straight away.
> 
> Give credit where credit is due.....


I did indeed mention that I suggested the firewall precisely because it was indicated in that article. However, if someone is inexperienced with "computer-ish" looking phrases and such, those articles tend to make people just skim and not really READ. Plus, if one does not realize that there are situations where a program will change settings without your knowledge, one may dismiss that, because it previously HAD worked, and you did not change anything yourself, so most people assume that it could not BE that program; it has to be something else.

I recently had my antivirus program change a setting without my knowledge on an update, and did not think to check that setting until someone else suggested it.

So, sometimes, it more helpful to actually spell these things out, instead of just simply posting a link.


----------



## Sue C (Jun 22, 1999)

Sequal7 -- I had read the link but not being very computer literate, I didn't think it was the problems it mentioned. As Laura said, I had not changed any settings, so I did not think that could have been the problem. Plus, goodnss gracious, shouldn't my web hosting provider known something as simple as this?? I talked to 3 different people on 3 different occasions. (sigh) Anyway, thanks for the link. I will give you credit where credit is due.  

Laura -- See note above to Sequal7. Thank you for specifically spelling out to me about the firewall. I don't know how to post a quote in my reply, but you said:

"if one does not realize that there are situations where a program will change settings without your knowledge, one may dismiss that, because it previously HAD worked, and you did not change anything yourself, so most people assume that it could not BE that program; it has to be something else."

It is true, I did not know my settings could be changed without my knowledge. Gosh, you don't know how much I've been hating computers lately 'cuz of problems I've been having (control panel has disappeared--returned and now gone again--plus the website problem).

At any rate, how do I instruct the firewall to allow FrontPage to publish? I opened up McAfee Security Center and looked through the index, but I cannot find info on how to do that. Do you know how or should I contact McAfee?

Thanks to BOTH of you!  
Sue


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

You're firewall is McAfee? I've never used that one, so I cannot give you any specific directions. But, in general, a firewall will have a program control list somewhere that shows the programs on your computer and if they are allowed to access the internet or not. In that area, you should be able to add and remove programs and change their access settings.

In ZoneAlarm, for instance, on the main interface, there is a tab for "Program Control" and in that, there is a tab for how strict I want ZoneAlarm to be with programs (mine is set so that all programs must ask for permission the first time they try to access the internet). Then there is a tab for "Programs" that list all the programs available and allows me to add or remove programs, and change their current settings for accessing the internet (allow, disallow, always ask permission, etc.). See if there is something along those lines in McAfee.

To quote someone, you can either click on the word "quote" in the bottom right corner of the post you want to quote (deleting any text you don't want in the quote), or copy and paste the text you want to quote and then type


> in front of it and* [/ quote]* at the end of it. (please note that I had to put a space in between the / and the word "quote" in order for you to be able to see the actual tag and not actually quote myself.  ). You do not include the space when creating a quote tag.)


----------



## Sue C (Jun 22, 1999)

Laura -- I will try to figure it out or post a separate thread if need be. 

One last question: Do you think anything harmful could have happened because I turned off my firewall when publishing? And what would that be?

Thanks again,
Sue


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Odds are, for that short of a time, nothing at all happened. Most likely, if anything did come in, your antivirus would have picked up on it.


----------



## Sue C (Jun 22, 1999)

Thanks, Laura! Today is my birthday and I'm so glad the problem has been fixed. It was a nice birthday gift. 

Sue


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

You're welcome and happy birthday!

You can mark this thread solved by going to 'thread tools" at the top of the thread.


----------



## Sue C (Jun 22, 1999)

I had already marked this thread Solved. You must not have noticed it. Thanks!
Sue


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Oops, sorry! I didn't........I get so used to just having to say that..............


----------

